# New champion at Nitelite



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Bueller! (You too PG!)


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic, what a show!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

1/2 a Huge congrats cos we have no pixs!.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's great Laura. Big congrats!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Bueller-awesome!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations, Laura!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, congratulations, that is awesome! Way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Woo hooo!! Way to go!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like fun  How about some updated photos of Bueller... he was such a cute puppy


----------

